# Doubling up cutting edge?



## Cormegfarms (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone have any experience doubling up the straight parts of the MVP plus plow. Not getting very good life out of my 1/2" edges. Thinking about putting two sets of straight edges on. Center would still be single. Would this give me more than double wear life? 
Thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Double edges don't seem to scrape as well. We had the same idea on some of our bigger Plows and there was a noticeable difference.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

We run double edges on our fishers One carbide with regular edge on top .We plow roads Seems to scrape fine, Last longer.than the regular edge on my other truck. Back blades better too


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah we do it - lasts longer didn't notice any diff other than longer life


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

my 9' unimount that i got of the dity had the cutting edges doubled and it worked pretty good. you might also look into grader edges from a local metal shop. One side has a hardened beveled edge and it works great for cleaning to the concrete.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

I have heard of municipalities doubling the edges of their bigger plows.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cormegfarms;1905235 said:


> Anyone have any experience doubling up the straight parts of the MVP plus plow. Not getting very good life out of my 1/2" edges. Thinking about putting two sets of straight edges on. Center would still be single. Would this give me more than double wear life?
> Thanks


I run 5/8x8'' edges then on the ends I double it 
The new MVP I just bought it came with 1/2 edges and I put 5/8'' piece on the ends to slow the wear down still scrapes well


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

You'll double the life of your edges at twice the cost.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

leigh;1908170 said:


> You'll double the life of your edges at twice the cost.


Yes but we save on the labor of changing them.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

quigleysiding;1908173 said:


> Yes but we save on the labor of changing them.


Aha,good point.But you'll have the added cost of longer bolts!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Chump change :waving: I hate changing cutting edges. The longer I can put it off the better


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Plus when you change them you only buy one . The front one goes to the rear and you put the new one on the front. My two trucks that plow roads go through cutting edges like crazy. My truck that does driveways and a few small lots only gets one a season. This year I might not have to change any the way it's been going.:crying:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

quigleysiding;1908218 said:


> Plus when you change them you only buy one . The front one goes to the rear and you put the new one on the front. My two trucks that plow roads go through cutting edges like crazy. My truck that does driveways and a few small lots only gets one a season. This year I might not have to change any the way it's been going.:crying:


I'm seeing the light now! I'll buy a lifetime worth of edges,avoid the rising pricing and mount them all at once !Thumbs Up

PS My fisher mc has flipable (is that a word?) edges so I have to remove and reinstall.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

leigh;1908671 said:


> I'm seeing the light now! I'll buy a lifetime worth of edges,avoid the rising pricing and mount them all at once !Thumbs Up
> 
> PS My fisher mc has flipable (is that a word?) edges so I have to remove and reinstall.


I hate them flip edges More labor involved Wear 2 '' flip wear 2'' Just put a normal edge on and wear 4'' then replace it more simple 
My Skid plow had that when I bought it that first thing I removed and replace before it even seen snow I didn't want to be out in the cold flipping it mid season


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Antlerart06;1908692 said:


> I hate them flip edges More labor involved Wear 2 '' flip wear 2'' Just put a normal edge on and wear 4'' then replace it more simple
> My Skid plow had that when I bought it that first thing I removed and replace before it even seen snow I didn't want to be out in the cold flipping it mid season


The mc cutting edge lasts 2 seasons per side,it takes me 15 mins to flip it.Burnoff bolts 5 mins,the edge is 2 piece so its an easy one man job. But I understand where you're coming from,I've got my own list of things I hate to do,just ask my wife!


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

I run double 3/4x8" on my 9 ft fisher. Works good plowing roads


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

bub3020;1913619 said:


> I run double 3/4x8" on my 9 ft fisher. Works good plowing roads


That's allot of weight on your front end!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

We have tried running doubles on our dust pans and they don't scrape for sh!t. Unless you are plowing mostily gravel stay with a single cutting edge you will be a lot happier.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

We double up the last 16 or so inches of our 8 and 9 foot blades. usually a 5/8 edge with 1/2 inch extras on the ends. it makes the edge wear even instead of wearing a smile in the edge. no problems scraping at all. Another trick is to trip the edge part way back and weld in some small pieces of 3/8 steel. it stands the edge up so you may wear it down further before replacing. It basicall gives the standard plows the same scraping as an x blade.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.kennametal.com/content/...e/Construction/B-11-02557_snowplow_blades.pdf

PAGE 3


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

zlssefi;1915474 said:


> We double up the last 16 or so inches of our 8 and 9 foot blades. usually a 5/8 edge with 1/2 inch extras on the ends. it makes the edge wear even instead of wearing a smile in the edge. no problems scraping at all. Another trick is to trip the edge part way back and weld in some small pieces of 3/8 steel. it stands the edge up so you may wear it down further before replacing. It basicall gives the standard plows the same scraping as an x blade.


That's what I do Even did it to my new MVP I added 5/8''x8''
The way this season is going my edge going last longer then normal


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

yup, same basic thing that i do. i have the holes in the edges laser cut on a machine to the bolt patterns that my plows have so it fits most all of them.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

zlssefi;1915601 said:


> yup, same basic thing that i do. i have the holes in the edges laser cut on a machine to the bolt patterns that my plows have so it fits most all of them.


I use a drill bit The square shoulder will dig in and hold air gun will pull it in


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

We have a 2000 F-450 with a 9' Meyers poly plow. It has steel over carbide edges. The truck plows both roads and parking lots, I have been working there 10.5 years and we have never yet replaced an edge on that plow. We also had a 2002 F-550 with the same set up, we sold that truck two years ago and same thing, we never changed the edge on it since new. And the new owner still has the same edge on it.


----------

